
How hard can canceling your Comcast account be - bharath1097
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2014/07/15/how-hard-can-canceling-your-comcast-account-be-very-hard/
======
edoceo
Similar in difficulty (but worser) than when we called to downgrade service
for our HOA and our shared office account.

Would it be possible to have 10m people cancel for a month in protest?

